# I Finally Got My First Shot On Tuesday



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

As some of you know, I've been hesitant to get vaccinated. I decided to do so for several reasons plus the more people I know that have taken the vaccine without issues made me feel less apprehensive. I needed to be re-tested due to my re-exposure to COVID the day my DIL died. My son still had symptoms. That was a little more than two weeks ago. During a tele-visit with my doctor last week, he felt that since I've been asymptomatic they should be able to test me and give me the shot the same day. When I mentioned these things to the young man who was giving out the paperwork, he Oh no...I needed to wait until my test results came back. But when I got inside the yurt they had set up outside, the young lady who verified who I was and gave my license back to me was surprised when I told her what he said and asked *who* told me that.  Bottom line, thank goodness I was able to do both. I thanked her a couple of times!

Now here's the thing. I HATE needles! Always have. So I was quite apprehensive, thinking it would hurt. I was pleasantly surprised and quite relieved when I didn't feel a thing. I was told to take a seat for at least 15 minutes before leaving. I chuckled to myself when I heard a man tell the nurse he was a baby when it came to needles.

Unlike the first time I got tested when there was only one person in front of me and it was held inside (in fact in the same department I worked in for 28 years), this time there was a line and we had to wait outside. It was a bit nippy too. I don't think I waited for more than 1/2 hour though. I feel blessed after seeing the incredibly long lines in N.Y. and other places, with many having to be turned away after waiting for hours! Also this time I was given paperwork with the lab's website, app and phone number so I could get results faster. I guess they realized the system they had been using didn't work that well. They were supposed to text me within 2 business days. I wound up having to call on the 3rd day. Both my tests came back negative.


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 30, 2021)

Very proud of you! The way you worked it through. Observing that others had shots and were ok after, realizing you had exposures, getting tested, and braving the needle. Pats on the back!
I’ve never minded needles, have to shoot insulin 2 x a day, but I think they might be using shorter and /or thinner needles for these shots because I’ve heard others say they hardly felt it. 
Which brand of vaccine did you get?


----------



## Chet (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally an honest answer as to why no shot...hate needles. Most people give all kinds of answers as to why no shot but they really just hate needles. Congratulations for coming around.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As some of you know, I've been hesitant to get vaccinated. I decided to do so for several reasons plus the more people I know that have taken the vaccine without issues made me feel less apprehensive.


Congratulations Diva, I'm so happy you decided to get the vaccine.    Both my husband and I are fully vaccinated and boosted, and neither of us had any serious side effects.  The arm may be sore at the site of injection, but that's common with a lot of vaccines.

 I don't like needles at all, but the kind that just go through skin don't really bother me.  When I need to get blood taken, I'm the type to stress out before and during the procedure, and spend the entire time with my head turned and looking away.  It's not the physical discomfort, if they know what they're doing it's pretty painless, but for me it's mental apprehension.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 30, 2021)

Good for you Diva! Welcome to the Club! 

Me too when it comes to needles. When I go to my primary doctor for my annual checkup, I never look forward to the blood draw for all the tests they need to do. 

When I was growing up, family members used to say that I would become a doctor. Fat chance! I don't like seeing blood or anything to do with hospitals. Luckily, it turned out to be my daughter who is an OBGYN.

Just recalled that when I got my regular flu shot last October, I felt the slightest prick from the jab. I told the pharmacist that it was the least painful one I ever got. She smile and thank me.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Chet said:


> Finally an honest answer as to why no shot...hate needles. Most people give all kinds of answers as to why no shot but they really just hate needles. Congratulations for coming around.


An honest answer from _one _individual does not indicate the reason for others.
And (if you read more carefully) you would know there were _several _reasons for her hesitancy.
But, hey, if it makes ya feel smarter to think you have it all figured out, go for it.
I use a needle 4 times/day & I'm not choosing to get vaccinated.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 30, 2021)

The vast majority of those vaccinated have few symptoms afterwards, other than a slightly sore arm for a day or two.   Given the choice between a little arm pain, or getting Covid, I'll take a sore arm.  

The way the Covid numbers are climbing recently, the next few weeks are going to be a real test for our population...AND the medical systems.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Good for you, Diva!  You made the right decision. I hope you get no side effects, but even if you do, it's worth it for something that could very possibly save your life.

In a discussion with a nurse, I learned that they use an unusually small, thin needle for this shot. So most people say they either don't feel it at all, or it just feels like a light poke in the arm. Which is the way it felt to me. If only all shots were that easy!


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As some of you know, I've been hesitant to get vaccinated. I decided to do so for several reasons plus the more people I know that have taken the vaccine without issues made me feel less apprehensive. I needed to be re-tested due to my re-exposure to COVID the day my DIL died. My son still had symptoms. That was a little more than two weeks ago. During a tele-visit with my doctor last week, he felt that since I've been asymptomatic they should be able to test me and give me the shot the same day. When I mentioned these things to the young man who was giving out the paperwork, he Oh no...I needed to wait until my test results came back. But when I got inside the yurt they had set up outside, the young lady who verified who I was and gave my license back to me was surprised when I told her what he said and asked *who* told me that.  Bottom line, thank goodness I was able to do both. I thanked her a couple of times!
> 
> Now here's the thing. I HATE needles! Always have. So I was quite apprehensive, thinking it would hurt. I was pleasantly surprised and quite relieved when I didn't feel a thing. I was told to take a seat for at least 15 minutes before leaving. I chuckled to myself when I heard a man tell the nurse he was a baby when it came to needles.
> 
> Unlike the first time I got tested when there was only one person in front of me and it was held inside (in fact in the same department I worked in for 28 years), this time there was a line and we had to wait outside. It was a bit nippy too. I don't think I waited for more than 1/2 hour though. I feel blessed after seeing the incredibly long lines in N.Y. and other places, with many having to be turned away after waiting for hours! Also this time I was given paperwork with the lab's website, app and phone number so I could get results faster. I guess they realized the system they had been using didn't work that well. They were supposed to text me within 2 business days. I wound up having to call on the 3rd day. Both my tests came back negative.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 30, 2021)

MDS,
I am very pleased that you have finally gotten the shot. I worried about you.
Pecos


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

So happy for you, Diva.  I had no reaction to the first and second jabs.  With the booster, the site was red and sore for a few days, but that's it.  I'm sure it was worth it.  Well done, getting over your fear of needles and going through with it!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Pecos said:


> MDS,
> I am very pleased that you have finally gotten the shot. I worried about you.
> Pecos


Thank you *so much* again for your concern MDB


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Very proud of you! The way you worked it through. Observing that others had shots and were ok after, realizing you had exposures, getting tested, and braving the needle. Pats on the back!
> I’ve never minded needles, have to shoot insulin 2 x a day, but I think they might be using shorter and /or thinner needles for these shots because I’ve heard others say they hardly felt it.
> Which brand of vaccine did you get?


Thank you Geezerette. I believe you are right. I heard the two nurses who were giving the vaccines talking about thinner needles that were being used but I didn't hear the entire conversation about when they are used. I got so tired of seeing people being jabbed on the news and it freaked me out that the entire needle went into the arm. I chose the Pfizer because it is fully approved. I'm glad I never had to start using insulin. Where do you give yourself the shots?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Chet said:


> Finally an honest answer as to why no shot...hate needles. Most people give all kinds of answers as to why no shot but they really just hate needles. Congratulations for coming around.


Actually Chet, I did have other reasons besides hating needles. I didn't trust the vaccines when they first rolled out. I felt they were thrust on the public too quickly and not enough time had elapsed to know what side effects there might be long term. Initially I wanted to get the J & J one and done. Each time I considered taking the shot, something happened to spook me like the heart problems connected with it and the man who was paralyzed after getting vaccinated (just to name a couple). Don't remember which company his vaccine was from. Then there was the fact that without being fully approved, should serious side effects or death occur, the patient or family members could not sue the drug companies. I also need to be concerned about what's in them.  My doctor and sister (who had pneumonia twice) finally convinced me to take the pneumonia vaccine (I've never taken the flu shot). But before I took it, my doctor had to sit there and read that tiny writing in the booklet to make sure no pork byproducts were in the vaccine. He did it happily though. I *love* my doctor!


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you Geezerette. I believe you are right. I heard the two nurses who were giving the vaccines talking about thinner needles that were being used but I didn't hear the entire conversation about when they are used. I got so tired of seeing people being jabbed on the news and it freaked me out that the entire needle went into the arm. I chose the Pfizer because it is fully approved. I'm glad I never had to start using insulin. Where do you give yourself the shots?


Insulin needles can be short because insulin has to go into fat tissue, just under the skin.  The preferred site is the stomach area; it's less sensitive.
A flu or Covid needle has to be much longer because it goes into muscle tissue.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Actually Chet, I did have other reasons besides hating needles. I didn't trust the vaccines when they first rolled out. I felt they were thrust on the public too quickly and not enough time had elapsed to know what side effects there might be long term. Initially I wanted to get the J & J one and done. Each time I considered taking the shot, something happened to spook me like the heart problems connected with it and the man who was paralyzed after getting vaccinated (just to name a couple). Don't remember which company his vaccine was from. Then there was the fact that without being fully approved, should serious side effects or death occur, the patient or family members could not sue the drug companies. I also need to be concerned about what's in them.  My doctor and sister (who had pneumonia twice) finally convinced me to take the pneumonia vaccine. But before I took it, my doctor had to sit there and read that tiny writing in the booklet to make sure no pork byproducts were in the vaccine. He did it happily though. I *love* my doctor!


A thinking person is an intelligent person.  It doesn't matter which choice you make.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations Diva, I'm so happy you decided to get the vaccine.    Both my husband and I are fully vaccinated and boosted, and neither of us had any serious side effects.  The arm may be sore at the site of injection, but that's common with a lot of vaccines.
> 
> I don't like needles at all, but the kind that just go through skin don't really bother me.  When I need to get blood taken, I'm the type to stress out before and during the procedure, and spend the entire time with my head turned and looking away.  It's not the physical discomfort, if they know what they're doing it's pretty painless, but for me it's mental apprehension.


You're like me about getting blood work done. It used to be a painful, frustrating process because for the longest time, they could never find a viable vein and I'd get poked and poked. And the worse...they used to go in my hand!  Once when on the table to get a cardiac procedure done the anesthesiologist didn't use the lidocane patch I requested to numb my hand. She kept poking until it triggered an arrythmia attack. They had to reschedule the procedure but I stayed in the hospital until it was done. I've always been more scared of them starting the IV than getting the procedures themselves.

Then it seemed like God said...okay, she has conditions that are causing her to need blood work more often...let me give her some veins...LOL. My good veins are now on top of my left arm and on the side of my right wrist.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Insulin needles can be short because insulin has to go into fat tissue, just under the skin.  The preferred site is the stomach area; it's less sensitive.
> A flu or Covid needle has to be much longer because it goes into muscle tissue.


Interesting that the stomach area is less sensitive. I thought it would be more so. I marveled at how my husband getting a shot in the stomach (not for diabetes) didn't bother him at all when he was in the hospital. I guess that's one reason but he said that generally needles didn't bother him.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Interesting that the stomach area is less sensitive. I thought it would be more so. I marveled at how my husband getting a shot in the stomach (not for diabetes) didn't bother him at all when he was in the hospital. I guess that's one reason but he said that generally needles didn't bother him.


That's what I was thinking when I had to start on insulin.  I didn't feel the first one.  But sometimes I hit a nerve & it really hurts - which leads to some 4-letter words.  There is no way to tell where a nerve is.
And sometimes the insulin goes to a sensitive area & it burns for several minutes.  More 4-letter words.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's what I was thinking when I had to start on insulin.  I didn't feel the first one.  But sometimes I hit a nerve & it really hurts - which leads to some 4-letter words.  There is no way to tell where a nerve is.
> And sometimes the insulin goes to a sensitive area & it burns for several minutes.  More 4-letter words.


ROFLOL!!!  I can swear 'cuz I'm not religious.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> An honest answer from _one _individual does not indicate the reason for others.
> And (if you read more carefully) you would know there were _several _reasons for her hesitancy.
> But, hey, if it makes ya feel smarter to think you have it all figured out, go for it.
> I use a needle 4 times/day & I'm not choosing to get vaccinated.


Yup they want me on insulin as well but I just cannot give myself the shots.  I’ve tried, I cannot.  Instead I have to walk and walk and walk in an effort to gain some control over my sugar.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> ROFLOL!!!  I can swear 'cuz I'm not religious.


I swear like a marine, and I am a believer but not a religious person.  Finally, @win231 something we have on common-swearing.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 31, 2021)

Chet said:


> Finally an honest answer as to why no shot...hate needles. Most people give all kinds of answers as to why no shot but they really just hate needles. Congratulations for coming around.


That's what Marilyn vos Savant  (the highest  recorded I Q) said in a recent Parade column...that what wasn't being talked about was the fact that up to 25% of the population was "needle resistant" ...that fact has contributed greatly to the lack of covid vaccine compliance.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 31, 2021)

I think it would help to convince more people to get the vaccine if they stopped showing those endless photos in the newspaper of needles going into arms.  It really does look a lot worse than it feels.

Instead, why not show smiling people walking out of the place where they just got the shot, happy because they feel safe(r)?


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 31, 2021)

I use a very short fine needle for the insulin, goes into the abdomen. As far as routine blood draws. I won’t let just ordinary office personnel do it. I insist on going to one lab where the phlebotomists are excellent, always find a good vein and no big red splotches after. They say my veins are fine for my age. Worst thing is having some of those hospital amateurs try to start an IV and try to tell me I have “bad veins” when they are bad stickers.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

I got my 3rd jab on Wednesday at 1:45 pm.  I do not walk in fear.  My closet and the bottom of my bed do not know me!  I do not cringe watching the evening news because I do not watch the evening news.  Just wish they would start up those "Happy Hours" again!  Covid 19 has almost made everyone a "party pooper."  As they say, "you only live once" so why live with party poopers?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I think it would help to convince more people to get the vaccine if they stopped showing those endless photos in the newspaper of needles going into arms.  It really does look a lot worse than it feels.
> 
> Instead, why not show smiling people walking out of the place where they just got the shot, happy because they feel safe(r)?


You make a good point there.  I get close to passing out every single time I see somebody being vaccinated on t.v.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> .....
> 
> Now here's the thing. I HATE needles! Always have. So I was quite apprehensive, thinking it would hurt. I was pleasantly surprised and quite relieved when I didn't feel a thing. I was told to take a seat for at least 15 minutes before leaving. I chuckled to myself when I heard a man tell the nurse he was a baby when it came to needles.


Congrats  ...I wish more would follow your example.. I was surprised too when I hardly felt the needle..I was bracing for a small pain but I felt  nothing..I even questioned if I had received the shot...


----------



## P A Tracy (Dec 31, 2021)

This is wonderful news to end 2021. I am so very happy you did this Diva, proud of you!


----------



## Serenity4321 (Dec 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I think it would help to convince more people to get the vaccine if they stopped showing those endless photos in the newspaper of needles going into arms.  It really does look a lot worse than it feels.
> 
> Instead, why not show smiling people walking out of the place where they just got the shot, happy because they feel safe(r)?


I agree with you..they really also need some testimonials saying it is painless...maybe saying they were afraid before and happy after the shot....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yup they want me on insulin as well but I just cannot give myself the shots.  I’ve tried, I cannot.  Instead I have to walk and walk and walk in an effort to gain some control over my sugar.


Do you eat a lot of fiber? I just read an article that said fiber helps lower blood sugar. I eat a fair amount and though I've binged a lot on sweets since the pandemic, my A1C has gone down significantly. It took me awhile to be able to test my blood...don't know how I'd do if I had to give myself insulin shots! 

@Sunny  I'm *so tired* of seeing needles going into arms!! It gives me the creeps....crazy because I had to learn to do venipuncture as part of the job I did the last 14 years of my career. Never thought I could do that but I became quite good at it. Seeing it done and doing it was different some how. I like your idea better than all these jabs being shown.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

I got my second shot yesterday. Unlike the first one...I felt this one! The nurse said they had run out of the other needles which were thinner and retractable. My arm is a little sore but unlike the last time, is starting to itch a little at the same time.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, I felt it too during the booster.  My upper arm was red and itchy and the spot was a little swollen for several days but it went away.  Anyway, happy for you!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 20, 2022)

win231 said:


> ROFLOL!!!  I can swear 'cuz I'm not religious.


 I can assure you that religious people can swear though we do try not to blaspheme or swear at people.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I can assure you that religious people can swear though we do try not to blaspheme or swear at people.


So true Warrigal ! @win231 People get a kick out of me when I swear because I don't do it often, but when I do, I do it with passion and conviction.


----------

